# At Home America/Southern Living



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello - I mostly lurk here on the forum, but I can't tell you how much I have learned and how much I look forward to sitting down at my computer every morning (most mornings anyway!). But here is my question - I am considering becoming an at home consultant (home parties) and the two companies I am looking at are At Home America and Southern Living. I know maybe this is not the best time in the economy, but I know a lot of people and am sure I could get a couple start up parties anyway. Also, I wouldn't have to spend any money out of pocket to start this going. Also, I am not relying on this for income, it's just something I've always wanted to try. So anyway, back to my question - does anyone out here have any experience in this sort of thing, or with either of these companies? Any and all comments are welcome. 
Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I did it for a company called Coppercraft years ago. Made some money, but it is a huge time consumer. Lots of phone calls. Personally, I don't like making phone calls to folks I don't know.

Also, the parties were always in the evening, and I learned that didn't work well for me.

Absolutely try it if you've been wanting to, you like meeting people, and you take rejection well.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I did pampered chef for 5 years. My advice is to look at your question this
way - if you say sell $100 of their items, how much do you make and what expenses (like catalogs, invites, paperwork, samples), do you have that have to come out of that percentage/pay? I think unless you need the items for your own home (which i did when i began pc), your making money for a big
company. They are making money on your sales, your purchase of products/samples, catalogs, paperwork. Then, think about your labor (time to do a party and followup before and after). Then get it figured to an hourly
pay and don't forget taxes on your income.

I guess you know where i stand. If it's meant as a hobby to get you out of the house and you don't need to make any $$, but get things for it, then it might be right for you.

Also it depends if you live in a rural or suburb area. The other thing to consider is the current economic state - people don't have $$ and as this goes on, they will buy less.

Sorry if i'm gloom and doom, i've just been there.


----------

